# Greetings from Korea!



## BenedictJohnson (Feb 15, 2010)

Hello,

I'm an Englishman living in South Korea.
I've joined this forum after meeting the wonderful _Frederick Russ_ on Facebook; hoping to get some advice from the professionals!

Either I'm really good at it, it's really easy or my music is terrible (in order of unlikelihood) - but I got into sequencing orchestral instruments using IK Miroslav Philharmonik a couple of years ago and really enjoy the sounds but outgrown the library. It's time to upgrade, but what to... :? 

I'll only ever be a hobbyist - I like mixing the orchestral sound in various obvious ways in a solo Ableton Live set, setting the orchestral movements against hip-hop drums, techno, Mellotrons, metal guitars, live piano playing etc.

I have some very specific needs from my new symphonic library. I'm considering buying Symphobia and supplementing it with various VSL single download instruments..


----------



## Frederick Russ (Feb 15, 2010)

BenedictJohnson @ Mon Feb 15 said:


> I've joined this forum after meeting the wonderful _Frederick Russ_ on Facebook





Welcome to VI Benedict! Nice you found us. 

Symphobia is a superb library. There are so many to consider really. Enjoy the forum!


----------

